

Apple fixes iTunes App search - Thank you Chomp - fhub
http://recoveryrecord.posterous.com/apple-fixes-itunes-app-search-thank-you-chomp

======
clarky07
There is another side to this coin -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4153610>

While I think in theory this is a good change, in practice they failed on part
of it.

------
nanijoe
I'm personally not too thrilled with the change...This means that if you don't
have a budget for promoting your app, and you are not featured, any app you
release going forward is basically DOA, since you can't really rely on the app
getting discovered via keywords. I exaggerate a little on being DOA, but
things have become significantly more difficult for new apps.

~~~
ja27
I don't agree with that. If you have a low budget and rely on keywords for
discovery, you shouldn't be competing in a crowded niche in the first place.
Unfortunately, all niches will eventually get more crowded.

I'm not thrilled with the change because it was a surprise and was a big blow
to my sales.

------
10dpd
It'll be interesting the reaction of developers here, some will win, others
will lose.

This could be the moment of truth for Apple.

~~~
clarky07
It's frustrating that there was no heads up from Apple. In theory I think it's
a great idea. In practice, not showing up at all for phrases that have my
title and keywords in it really sucks. Seems like an oversight to me.

------
n9com
I would like to know the impact this had on daily sales. The Chomp update does
not appear to have been applied to the Mac App Store.

------
mattberg
this is interesting. over the last few days i was wondering why some competing
apps were slowly dropping in the rankings.

previously they were higher ranked in search for a specific keyword in their
title. but with the new changes and my app being highly rated, i am now #1 on
that search.

------
onetwothreefour
This has nothing to do with Chomp.

